# Are you offended by offensive people being offended, ENJOY



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish to protest about the way that certain ...............................


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Now, now Kev_n_Liiz   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There you go see, nothing said and some £"^&((%'s offended.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Then there's the $ on my keyboard it does nothing wrong but is ignored by most of us talk about marginalisation.

Kev.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Kev - not offended, just trying to keep things light following your lead :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why is every one in denial, own up be proud of your offendedness.

Kev.

Be offended, be proud, be British, we have offended the world and look where we are today


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Now then Kev_n_Liz

Do you want Santa to come or not :?: :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Otto-de-froste said:


> Do you want Santa to come or not :?: :wink:


 8O 8O

Now I know for sure that you didn't mean that.

Dougie.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

oi kev, it's christmas you miserable sod, put the cauldron away! :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

You should get out more!!!

And while you are out - you should get a life!!














TEEEE HEEEEE!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Otto-de-froste said:


> Now then Kev_n_Liz
> 
> Do you want Santa to come or not :?: :wink:


Not, bah creme de menthe

(you get your mint your way I'll do it mine)

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DiscoDave said:


> oi kev, it's christmas you miserable sod, put the cauldron away! :lol:


Eh up Dave how is it out there, just stirring up the natives, they keep falling asleep.

Kev.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

it's alllreet love! two week shut down. our las at work yesterday and today. heaing off oop north tomorrow! it's all good!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anywhere nice? any sign of that you know what?

Kev


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

not really scotland! :lol: just out of the way for a bit. what do i know?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Scotland is nice, there are a few boring bits.

Starts with K ends in a Y

Kev.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Scotland is nice, there are a few boring bits.

Starts with K ends in a Y

Kev.



Eh? Maybe we're thick!

come to sunny ilse of sheppey

Joe & Denise


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

it's certianly a bit cold up here, though it is warming up a nit now! snow is melting just waiting for a ferry in the morning to arran!

k - y still no idea? fill in a few more letters


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try an E Dave, can't give any more clues on here.

Kev.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

suddenly whilst having my breakfast of scrambled eggs on toast while awaiting our ferry it sprung in to my head.

i've asked at every outlet i have come accross yet to no avail, many have said leave it with us but as you can understand to the delicate nature i can't do that! 

i'll have a word with the original source and see if that is likely to get me anywhere! :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers Dave,

All this intrigue'll get the tongues wagging on here.

Kev


----------

